# [SOLVED] Youtube-viewer problem z odtwarzaniem i ściąganiem

## maxim.251

Mam tym razem dość nie typowy problem, bo ostatnio szukałem czegoś w zamiennik za wtyczkę do Google chrome do ściągania filmików z Youtube. Teraz gdy przebudowali nowszą wersję tej przeglądarki, zrobili taką zmianę że nie można manualnie dodać tego pluginu. W app store również ją wywalili. I znalazłem w portage  zamiennik, taki program do ściągania lub oglądania filmów prosto ze stron Youtube. Ale w tym narodził się problem, bo jeszcze wczoraj wszystko idealnie działało, a dziś za hiny ludowe nie mogę nic ściągnąć, nie mówiąc już nawet o samym poglądaniu.

Aplikacja na którą można było oglądać się wogule nie włącza, a gdy próbowałem ściągnąć co kolwiek, wywala mi błąd numer 403 i proponuje mi inny wybór. A dodam że żaden wybór innego filmiku nic nie daje.

```
=>> Description

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The medicine ball is a versatile and portable tool that can add challenge and variety to your exercise program. ACE's Jessica Matthews demonstrates how you can incorporate the medicine ball into popular exercises for a fun and effective workout.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=>> View & Download

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* URL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUlp8ECPV8

* GET: http://o-o---preferred---sn-ja5g5-ajte---v23---lscache7.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?upn=XeRzspW9WaM&sparams=cp,gcr,id,ip,ipbits,itag,ratebypass,source,upn,expire&fexp=922401,920704,912806,913419,913546,913556,919349,919351,925109,919003,912706&ms=au&expire=1348777381&itag=45&ipbits=8&gcr=nl&sver=3&ratebypass=yes&mt=1348754352&ip=212.61.13.90&mv=m&source=youtube&key=yt1&cp=U0hTTVdSVV9NS0NOM19PTFlEOjdmNFZiM3NzdkpW&id=d1b525a7c1023d5f

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                        =>> Medicine Ball Exercises <<=

** Author    : ACEfitness

** Category  : Howto & Style

** Duration  : 03:06

** Rating    : 4.86

** Likes     : 82

** Dislikes  : 3

** Favorited : 0

** Views     : 60,442

** Published : 01.09.2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--2012-09-27 16:01:29--  http://o-o---preferred---sn-ja5g5-ajte---v11---lscache3.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?upn=XeRzspW9WaM&sparams=algorithm,burst,cp,factor,gcr,id,ip,ipbits,itag,source,upn,expire&fexp=922401,920704,912806,913419,913546,913556,919349,919351,925109,919003,912706&ms=au&algorithm=throttle-factor&burst=40&ip=212.61.13.90&itag=35&gcr=nl&sver=3&mt=1348754352&mv=m&source=youtube&key=yt1&ipbits=8&factor=1.25&cp=U0hTTVdSVV9NS0NOM19PTFlEOjdmNFZiM3NzdkpW&expire=1348777381&id=d1b525a7c1023d5f

Resolving o-o---preferred---sn-ja5g5-ajte---v11---lscache3.c.youtube.com... 213.253.9.142, 2001:a88:1:17::e

Connecting to o-o---preferred---sn-ja5g5-ajte---v11---lscache3.c.youtube.com|213.253.9.142|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden

2012-09-27 16:01:29 ERROR 403: Forbidden.

 1 - Medicine Ball Exercises (by ACEfitness) (03:06)

=>> Insert a number or search something else (? - help)

> 

```

Wczoraj ściągałem dwa filmiki po 2 godziny, kompa zostawiłem by się spokojnie ściągało, dziś gdy podszedłem do kompa zobaczyłem że terminali już nie było, ale filmy były ściągnięte. No i od tej pory nic nie mogę ściągnąć, spróbowałem na drógim kompie zainstalować i ruszyć ściąganie, i nic, dokładnie identyczny problem.

```
maxim@maxim ~ $ gtk-youtube-viewer

** GET http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos?q=balon&max-results=10&time=all_time&orderby=relevance&start-index=1&v=2 ==> 200 OK (1s)

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/LmN19EMO7Ek/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/1Lt14BHhz_0/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/0bUlp8ECPV8/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/hIxWS0FMfUs/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/3Ivv1JXF5X4/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/OHRoNbu3dQU/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/TZet2uA0olg/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/n7wcGz3KRjM/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/9Shl3ZBlijA/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/9-MMBgISSs8/default.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/3Ivv1JXF5X4/1.jpg ==> 200 OK

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/3Ivv1JXF5X4/2.jpg ==> 200 OK (1s)

** GET http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/3Ivv1JXF5X4/3.jpg ==> 200 OK

maxim@maxim ~ $ 
```

A to jest co się dzieje jak z konsoli odpale ten program. Zdięcia czyta i się łączy z Youtube, ale filmów nie mogę oglądać ani ściągać.

Nawet robi slajdy danego filmu w który miałem ochotę obejżeć.

Ma ktoś jakieś pomysły?

 Mój odtwarzacz który jest kompatybilny z tym programem to gnome-mplayerLast edited by maxim.251 on Mon Oct 01, 2012 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxim.251

Napisałem do twórcy programu z tym problemem, i okazało się ze to nie jest jeden z bugów jemu znany. Sprawdził sprawę i odpisał mi że Youtube coś zmieniło i na wielu programach nie można ściągać filmików z ich strony.

 Jak na razie jeszcze Firefox działa, ale nie wiem jak długo. Nie wiem też czy opera ma dostępne takie wtyczki. 

 Niestety nie lubię firefoxa, bo jest zbyt ociężały i powolny by aktywnie na nim pracować. I go jedynie mogę użyć jeśli jakiś filmik będę chciał zachować.

 Jak wiadomo w świecie userów, youtube ma tendencje do blokowania i kasowania filmików które nie zostały zgłoszone jako naruszenie praw, a które są nie wygodne dla nich lub innych instytucji które naciskają na nich. Tu też chodzi o wielkie pieniądze, jak dla mnie Youtube już dawno przestało być niezależne, mimo że jeszcze starają się utrzymać taką pozycje.

Blokada też ma wiele innych kożyści, takich jak brak możliwości rozpowszechniania filmu wśród wielu urzytkowników, a Ci którzy złamią prawo, lub żekomo złamią prawo, będą łatwiej odnajdywani.

 Również Ci urzytkownicy którzy posiadają prawa do filmu jaki wypuścili na stronę, będą mieli możliwość zarabiania większych pieniędzy, ponieważ wtedy inni ludzie "pijawki" przestaną kopiować filmy i wstawiać na swoje strony by czerpać kożyści pracy innych.

 Najbardziej mnie martwi NWO, które będzie miało łatwiej tłumić tych którzy będą promować prawdę, tych którzy będą się im przeciwstawiać, tym co się nazywają anonymous.

 Teraz kiedy jeden z nich wypuści filmik, będzie łatwiej zlokalizowany, ponieważ nikt inny nie będzie mógł skopiować filmu i się przyłączyć biernie do akcji jak to wcześniej miało miejsce, gdy tysiące osób wstawiało takie filmy z wiadomościami i nie wiadomo było który z nich jest prawnym właścicielem tego nagrania.

Również NWO będzie miało łatwiej tłumić informacje i je usówać które z wiadomych względów nie może być użyte by informować "ślepych" o ich czynach.

 A to jest wiadomość twóry programu który naprawdę mi przypadł do gustu, i szkoda że wcześniej nie miałem okazji go używać.

 *Quote:*   

> Youtube changed something (as usual), and all the youtube-video-download/stream applications has been affected. The problem is being investigation, but for now there is no solution...
> 
> Thanks for the appreciation. It would be sad if this is the life end of the program...
> 
> Best regards,
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Minitube też nie działa?

----------

## maxim.251

Tego nie wiem, ale chętnie ściągnę ten program jeśli jeszcze działa.

Jak mówiłem, wtyczka z firefoxa też jescze działa.

----------

## maxim.251

 *Quote:*   

> So today I woke up and read the emails about Minitube crashing and YouTube replying with error codes. I had a new version in store ready to be released. Actually I had already submitted it to the Mac App Store. So I quickly adapted to the new YouTube stuff and, while I was at it, fixed the division by zero crash that was triggered by the failed requests.
> 
> Now I’m off to work on fixing Musictube too. When I have more time I’ll add something about the new features. For now you just get to read the changelog:

 

To jest oficialne pismo twórcy minitube który dostawał raporty również o tym że coś zmienili na Youtube i jego program przestał poprawnie działać. 

Więc poczynił parę zmian.

Wiec wygląda na to że też nie działał jakiś czas. Teraz działa najnowsza wersja. Ja ściągnołem z repozytorium Gentu tą starszą już nie aktualną. Fajnie by było jak by

któryś z deweloperów to jakoś pozmieniał. 

Napiszę jeszcze do twórcy gtk-youtube-viewer Aby poszukał jakiś info na ten temat może też będzie potrafił naprawić własny program. o jak by nie patrzeć,

Jego program jest za darmo, a za minitube trzeba płacićcoś tam. W sumie jest za darmo na linux'y bo w zamian można raportować jemu bug'i, nie jestem pewny czy nie trzeba uzyskać od niego kod aktywacyjny.

Jeszcze nie miałem okazji urzywać tego programu. Niestety.  :Razz: 

----------

## maxim.251

 *Quote:*   

> The problem has been fixed in GTK Youtube Viewer 3.0.2 (and youtube-viewer 3.0.2)

 

 To mi dziś przysłał twórca tego programu. Na razie nie ma Ebuilida, poprosiłem go by to zrobił jeśli może. Na razie jest do ściągnięcia na jego stronie pod tym adresem.

https://code.google.com/p/trizen/

A ja się biorę za instalację nowego programu. Szkoda że z palca wszystko trzeba robić. Ech.

----------

## maxim.251

To jest ostatni post jaki napiszę. problem już rozwiązany. Program działa. Właśnie go przetestowałem

Wersję 3.0.2 jest dostępna ze strony twórcy. 

Instalację trzeba wykonać jak na razie z palca, a sposób instalacji jest opisany.

 Życzę udanego oglądania i pociechy z tego programu.

----------

## Jacekalex

Tu jest taki zwyczaj, ze się dodaje [SOLVED] w temacie pierwszego postu, kiedy problem jest rozwiązany.

U mnie Minitube 1.9 działa elegancko.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## maxim.251

A fakt, zapomniałem dopisać.   :Embarassed: 

 :Smile: 

----------

